# Ear Mites in Chickens?



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

How can you tell if your chickens have them? Other than shaking their heads, I mean.

Do chickens shake their heads for other reasons? My girls don't shake their heads until I start talking to them. Then they shake and turn their heads crooked to "listen".

If they have ear mites, how do you treat them? Just the regular parasite dusting?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

My roo shakes his head after crowning, his neck feathers are all ruffled and he shakes like a beauty queen/king trying to shake out their hair!! 

Being new to chickens, I am looking for anything different or abnormal behavior...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Put some dusting sulfur in their feed. That takes care of most external parasites. I've never seen ear mites in chickens, but they get fowl mites.

Head shaking can be for many reasons. It is how they clear their noses sometimes or it could be the wattles or comb or just because.


----------

